# Do I have to seal a vivarium with silicone?



## BDowner (Dec 27, 2011)

In the process of buying my first reptile and want to make sure I get everything right.

I've built the vivarium for a bearded dragon and the manufacturer recommends it's sealed with silicone.

Is this essential and if not what are the consequences of not doing?

Thanks.


----------



## Bigsteviet (May 21, 2011)

The purpose of the silicone is to stop moisture getting into the joints. On a humid viv then its a must or your viv wont last long but being for a bearded dragon humidity isn't that great but I'd still recommend sealing it coz even when you clean the viv it may damage the joints


----------



## BDowner (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the speedy reply :2thumb:

Another very basic question if you don't mind, is the glow light OK to sit on the metal grill or does it have to be suspended above it?


----------

